# 3m reflective printing?



## Wayne0513 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if there is anybody who is able to help me in finding a place that does cheap 3m reflective t shirt printing. I'm based in Cleveland,Ohio and I'm looking for a cheaper place than Jakprints here in cleveland. I am also looking for a screen printer that can print on ma-1 flight bomber jackets. If you guys can help me this'll be great! Thanks


----------

